# De-Slugging My Terrarium with Sluggo



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I found slugs in my terrarium shortly after planting small pieces of expensive purchased tropical moss. I used Sluggo pellets and killed them all. 

I didn't believe they could have come in the moss, and it was growing nicely, so a couple of weeks later I added some more. And 3 days later, new holes appeared in leaves. I couldn't believe it--until I saw one. He was eating from one of the old moldy pellets. I squished him anyway, added some more pellets, and haven't seen evidence of any since.

From now on I plan to quarantine new moss destined for my tank with a few pellets. Besides laying eggs, slugs can estivate (and become virtually invisible) when conditions get too dry, and I think that's how they snuck in.

Metaldehyde is commonly used in the garden, but kills lots of other creatures and doesn't work very well anyway.

The dry ice thing is really cool, but takes a lot of planning and doing, and the frogs have to be removed before using it.

Check out Sluggo and Escargo, a couple of links to get you started... 
http://www.pestproducts.com/sluggo.htm
http://www.backyardgardener.com/alive/2111.htm

There are basically only 2 ingredients; an attractant for the snails and slugs, and iron phosphate, which is naturally present in the ground already, and as far as I know, not toxic to frogs. Eventually the pellets are expected to dissolve harmlessly into the substrate.

Slugs eat at the pellets, get nauseous and/or digestion gets blocked, so they don't chew any more leaves, just go hide and quietly melt away.

The pellets are bigger than rice, and swell more (and get moldy) with humidity. At least one slug I saw still thought it was delicious at that stage. The pellets don't look like frog food.

It seems to me these products offer a safe, fairly non-invasive and effective alternative to repeated dry ice treatments, or the unpleasant pick-and-squash system. I found Sluggo at a small local garden center, and unavailable from the big ones. Available online, too.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I will soon be doing battle with a small but persistant invasion of little pinkish slugs.....would a small very shallow container of beer offered at night work at all I wonder?


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

as far as the beer thing goes.....what happens if one of your frogs decides to sit in the beer for a while.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

I've heard of the beer remedy but never tried it--so how did it work? Will it get all of them? I also never saw a pink slug and it sounds sort of pretty! Pictures?
My sister suggested probably the ultimate cure, to paint all the slugs bright colors, and pretend they are frogs.


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

I have used Sluggo in my vivs many times. At first, I was very nervous, but I have never seen any problem arise from using it. The frogs don't seem to notice it and whatever doesn't get eaten degrades quickly. As far as beer, I have used beer to euthanize frogs. It is around 5% alcohol and will put them to sleep. Another option is an upside down, empty orange peel. Cut the orange in half, eat the good stuff and put the peel in the tank overnight. In the morning you will have a nice little "surprise" underneath. 
Josh


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

You've used Sluggo many times? Oh, good! 
And here I thought I was introducing a wonderful unknown new product...


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Sluggo! Oh nooooooo! Mr. Bill!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I would think twice before introducing any kind of insecticide or chemical pest control into my tanks. Frogs are worth more than plants IMO.


----------



## candm519 (Oct 15, 2006)

Dane--You have summarized my point. Frog safety certainly outweighs
plant destruction. This product is not an insecticide or 'chemical'. See this link to EPA report: 

http://www.epa.gov/pesticides/biopestic ... 034903.htm

"No toxicity was seen in mammals, birds, or fish. For several other organisms, including earthworms and certain ground beetles, no harmful effects are expected if users follow the application rates and use directions on the label."

EPA summarizes:
"As a pesticide active ingredient, iron phosphate is used in controlling snails and slugs on food crops and ornamentals at outdoor and indoor sites. Iron phosphate is a common chemical with a variety of uses, including as a human nutritional supplement and as an ingredient in fertilizer. The substance is not harmful to humans, to other non-target organisms, or to the environment. It is an alternative to a more toxic chemical that has been used for controlling snails and slugs."


----------

